# 2010 HD Truck shootout - Good Article



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Find out who wins:
http://special-reports.pickuptrucks.com/2010-heavyduty-shootout.html


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

Call me speculative, but whenever you do a test at the GM testing grounds, and the GM vehicle wins with such a large margin, red flags go up.

In the end, as long as your truck does what you need it to, then it's the best truck for the job.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

The 3/4 ton diesel trucks had different rear ends. The Dodge and Chevy had 3.73 and the Ford had 3.55. This is a huge difference...HUGE... especially when pulling a heavy load uphill. The test is not even a close comparison and any numb skull could see through that.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

With the amount of horsepower and torque this trucks have...gear ratios ARE NOT that big of a deal. I had a Dodge 1 ton with 3.55 gears in it and it would pull everything just as fast and good as my friends (exact same truck) dodge with 4.10 and there is a BIG difference between 3.55 and 4.10 gears...not near as much between 3.55 and 3.73. The loser always cries not matter what brand it is. I personally think it doesn't matter, that's why they build so many different brands...drive the one that makes you happy. I usually trade them off every 2-3 years and am not loyal to any one brand as I've had them all at one point in time. My 08 duramax has been the best so far IMHO.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Reynolds4 said:


> With the amount of horsepower and torque this trucks have...gear ratios ARE NOT that big of a deal.


Guess there is no reason for them putting in 4.88 rear ends on the 450's?
Glad to now know gear rations don't mean anything.....


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Reynolds4 said:


> With the amount of horsepower and torque this trucks have...gear ratios ARE NOT that big of a deal. I had a Dodge 1 ton with 3.55 gears in it and it would pull everything just as fast and good as my friends (exact same truck) dodge with 4.10 and there is a BIG difference between 3.55 and 4.10 gears...not near as much between 3.55 and 3.73. The loser always cries not matter what brand it is. I personally think it doesn't matter, that's why they build so many different brands...drive the one that makes you happy. I usually trade them off every 2-3 years and am not loyal to any one brand as I've had them all at one point in time. My 08 duramax has been the best so far IMHO.


Seriously??? So you are basing your statement off of one truck against another single truck??? His was probably a POS. When you are talking about a side by side comparison with 10k lbs and 7% grade and the margins are fractional, the rear end differences are huge. All of this is published as fact in a comparative survey. They knew the differences and set it up that way to hopefully sell more Chevy trucks. I do drive a Ford (don't have a thing in the world against Chevy), but I can't stand purposely skewed data.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm not saying gear ratios don't matter, I'm just saying there wasnt that big of a difference between 3.55 and 3.73 gears. Had it been 3.55 vs. 4.10 I would have to holler BS on that one but to be honest with you I never even read the review...very seldom do I because of the biased opinion of the publishers. I think that when equally equiped, you'd be hard pressed to blow the other away, open them up with exhaust and electronics and then you have a different story.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

gitchesum said:


> Call me speculative, but whenever you do a test at the GM testing grounds, and the GM vehicle wins with such a large margin, red flags go up.
> 
> In the end, as long as your truck does what you need it to, then it's the best truck for the job.


The GM proving grounds, just like SW Researches near Hondo, Goodyears' near Laredo, and Caterpillars in Peoria are all available to rent by the day or by the hour.

And regarding Gear Ratios, this is stated in the opening verbage about the testing methodology:

We asked each manufacturer to supply us with 2010 or 2011 four-wheel-drive crew-cab trucks equipped with gas and diesel engines, and we stayed in constant contact with the manufacturers for six weeks, so each automaker was aware of what others were bringing to the challenge. The exact equipment package to include was up to each manufacturer, but as the specs for each truck came in (including trim and rear axle ratio), we shared the configurations.

You think the guys supplying the trucks wanted to have their submission lose? I doubt that very much.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 25, 2010)

I was on Ford's website the other day and built a truck online. I beleive that 3.55 was the lowest ratio that was available for the F250. 

FWIW - This was a pretty base model truck and it still had a MSRP of 53K and some change


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Pocketfisherman said:


> The GM proving grounds, just like SW Researches near Hondo, Goodyears' near Laredo, and Caterpillars in Peoria are all available to rent by the day or by the hour.
> 
> And regarding Gear Ratios, this is stated in the opening verbage about the testing methodology:
> 
> ...


Doesn't matter. Hold the test at a neutral testing site never used by any manufacturer. Also the article that was written was by a government contracted worker, so that completely skewed the article for me from the very beginning.

Until a 3rd party, not related in any matter to any brand does testing in a neutral location never used then the article and the testing is bogus.

It goes without saying that gm testing grounds would be geared toward how their trucks are built and what their trucks are supposed to do and not the other trucks.

but ymmv...


----------



## alexrex20 (Sep 1, 2010)

lol @ everyone getting butthurt that their brand did not win.

and to whomever made the comment about the 450s and their optional 4.88s... 

4.88 to a 3.55 or even a 3.73 is a huge difference. seeing as how most chassy cab 450s are purely a work truck, they need the gearing and are willing to sacrifice mpg and highway cruising. you have to ask yourself why the F450 never sold well as a consumer truck. it was pointless and the only people you ever saw driving one were bros. anybody ever see an F450 towing a load that a 3/ton gasser couldn't pull with ease?

the DRW F350 is more than capable of pulling whatever any F450 owner is pulling, considering you can also spec the 4.88s on the F350 DRW, as well as the wide front axle.

back to gearing, 3.55 to 3.73 is nominal, especially on anything with over 700lb-ft of torque. for someone to cry foul play for this reason is stupid. if the losing truck had 3.23s and the rest of the comparison had 4.10s or shorter, and it was the uphill race pulling a load that sealed its fate, then yes it would be obviously biased.

all 3 trucks do what they do very well. it all comes down to brand loyalty and if you want a good engine, a good transmission, or a good interior. to bash the comparison becaue your brand didn't win is typical diesel truck fanboism.


----------



## alexrex20 (Sep 1, 2010)

DSL_PWR said:


> Until a 3rd party, not related in any matter to any brand does testing in a neutral location never used then the article and the testing is bogus.


well that will never happen because we don't yet have the technology to transport three 1-ton DRW trucks to the moon for testing.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I am one of the ones who said the gear differential was a big deal, and I am a long way from being stupid. I suggest you take your condescending remarks and put them where the sun don't shine. Gotta love a smart arse kid who calls people stupid. Talk to me when you get old enough to shave. I have probably worn out more heavy trucks than you have ever sat in. Smart arse.



alexrex20 said:


> lol @ everyone getting butthurt that their brand did not win.
> 
> back to gearing, 3.55 to 3.73 is nominal, especially on anything with over 700lb-ft of torque. for someone to cry foul play for this reason is stupid.


----------



## alexrex20 (Sep 1, 2010)

it's funny when an old man brings age into the equation, then calls the younger one condescending... 

and yes, you're still stupid for claiming the 3.55 to be a "HUGE" disadvantage to the 3.73.


----------



## alexrex20 (Sep 1, 2010)

HydraSports said:


> and I am a long way from being stupid.


just because you say you are not, does not make it so.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

LMAO...


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Don't you know you're supposed to show respect towards your elders!!!!!!LOL 

What's funny is that an "old man" is crying and arguing over something so ignorant...it sort of bring back the days of grade school (if you can remember back that far)...my dad can beat up your dad! oh yeah, well my dad can beat up superman!


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Looking at the article, the F350 had 3:55 gears for the 10,000 lbs. uphill haul and then 3:73 gears for the 12,000 lbs. haul...which was noted it spun the tires right out of the hole. Gearing does make a difference as does tongue weight. I also noticed from the pictures that the trailers weights were set up differently. 

We have 7.3L diesels with 3:55, 3:73, and 4:88 gears. Now of these trucks, some are F250's (2wd), Excursion (2wd), F350 (4wd), and F550 (2wd), I can put 20,000 lbs. behind a F250 (2wd) but it is handled much better by the F550.


----------



## alexrex20 (Sep 1, 2010)

bwguardian said:


> We have 7.3L diesels with 3:55, 3:73, and 4:88 gears. Now of these trucks, some are F250's (2wd), Excursion (2wd), F350 (4wd), and F550 (2wd), I can put 20,000 lbs. behind a F250 (2wd) but it is handled much better by the F550.


that's because of the chassy and suspension and the DRW, not because of the gearing.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

alexrex20 said:


> that's because of the chassy and suspension and the DRW, not because of the gearing.


You know nothing about the trucks we have so you might want to gather your thoughts before you pop off and make a remark like that. The F250 has had suspension work...so it is mostly about the gearing.


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

alexrex20 said:


> that's because of the chassy and suspension and the DRW, not because of the gearing.


and chassy is not a part on the truck.. maybe that's where you are confused..

if you were referring to chassis then maybe you would have been more credible...:tongue::doowapsta:spineyes:


----------



## km2006dmax (Nov 21, 2009)

LOL... It cracks me up every time one of these shoot outs pop up. Guy's your looking at cunt hairs when comparing the diesels of today. Its more personal preference than anything. If you want it to run faster there's plenty of mods you can add. 

For gear ratio's just throw more HP and TQ to make up the difference.:wink:


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*This is TOOOOO Much*

i remember when Gm had a 5.7 diesel(a real piece of dung), then we came out with the 6.2, it ran okay until you blew the head gaskets out of it. The we had the 6.5 with the mechanical injection pump which ran okay as well (But Ford and Dodge were still the diesels to have) and then the 6.5 with the electrical pump(another piece of dung). BUT NOW the diesel to have is GM all the way and people are denying it. Ask any Diesel injection pump repair shops and they'll tell you. GM Duramax is right now the strongest, most Torque, most Horsepower light duty truck on the planet PERIOD. 
Don't get me wrong now..I love the Big three, Ford, Dodge and Chevy, but apples to apples today in the 2010 and the new 2011 models, truck for truck, hands down Duramax.
before the duramax, every diesel owner i dealt with here was HEAT. But now the diesel owners i deal with absolutley LOVE their Duramax's. They are truly pleasures to deal with in my service department.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Spoken from a good GM dealer? lol.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

*This is TOOOOO Much*

LOL...I remember those 5.7's and the 6.2's (that would not get out of their own shadow). The old 6.9's were like that to, and I can remember with the 4:10 gear and no overdrive it got the same mileage wheather it was empty or had 12,000 lbs. behind it. I too like the Isuzu Duramax power plant as well as the Cummins...it is the truck chasis I don't care for...especially if you work them!


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Yes sir*



bigfishtx said:


> Spoken from a good GM dealer? lol.


And one that sells more HD's than any other dealer in south Texas. At least South of Austin.


----------



## alexrex20 (Sep 1, 2010)

bwguardian said:


> You know nothing about the trucks we have so you might want to gather your thoughts before you pop off and make a remark like that. The F250 has had suspension work...so it is mostly about the gearing.


well then maybe you should qualify your claims by giving us a little more info. that's how it works, ya know. 

please explain to us the modifications on your F250 that make it as capable a hauler as an F550. i'm sure we'd ALL love to hear. we can even cross post it to the diesel and hotshot and heavy hauler forums. i'm sure there's plenty of people out there that would like to tow 20klbs as easily with their SRW F250 as a Class-5 DRW F550.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

alexrex20 said:


> well then maybe you should qualify your claims by giving us a little more info. that's how it works, ya know.
> 
> please explain to us the modifications on your F250 that make it as capable a hauler as an F550. i'm sure we'd ALL love to hear. we can even cross post it to the diesel and hotshot and heavy hauler forums. i'm sure there's plenty of people out there that would like to tow 20klbs as easily with their SRW F250 as a Class-5 DRW F550.


I don't owe you an explanation about squat...you Jackazz! As for the modifications...it is proabably over your little young head. You should spend more time listening, researching, and studying before you pop off and make stupid comments. Now run along back to what you were doning before...


----------



## alexrex20 (Sep 1, 2010)

bwguardian said:


> I don't owe you an explanation about squat...you Jackazz! As for the modifications...it is proabably over your little young head. You should spend more time listening, researching, and studying before you pop off and make stupid comments. Now run along back to what you were doning before...


you can't offer an explanation because you have none. the only F250 that can pull as easily as an F550 will have so much money invested that you would then be an idiot for not just buying another F550. currently, you're just an idiot for thinking an SRW F250 could pull as easily as a DRW F550.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

alexrex20 said:


> you can't offer an explanation because you have none. the only F250 that can pull as easily as an F550 will have so much money invested that you would then be an idiot for not just buying another F550. currently, you're just an idiot for thinking an SRW F250 could pull as easily as a DRW F550.


Let it go until you have enough credibility and respect here for your posts to be worth reading.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

alexrex20 said:


> you can't offer an explanation because you have none. the only F250 that can pull as easily as an F550 will have so much money invested that you would then be an idiot for not just buying another F550. currently, you're just an idiot for thinking an SRW F250 could pull as easily as a DRW F550.


LMAO...why don't you quit trying to school people that actually drive a real truck like everyone is talking about here given you drive this...

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=2978721#post2978721


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

bwguardian said:


> LMAO...why don't you quit trying to school people that actually drive a real truck like everyone is talking about here given you drive this...
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=2978721#post2978721


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

It's kinda cute in a chick sort of way.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Pocketfisherman said:


> It's kinda cute in a chick sort of way.


LOL...but I bet it tows really well...maybe a jetski!:slimer::an6:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

I like trucks! :biggrin:


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Ford fires back:
http://www.autoblog.com/2010/09/10/super-dutys-power-stroke-diesel-gets-800-lb-ft-of-torque-reflas/


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

That was a good read. I just priced out a new 3/4 ton Duramax 2 days ago from Tipotex. I've stuck with the Chevy Duramax's for about 7 years now. My 08 has been a work horse and still runs great (except when I had to have the entire engine replaced at 60K miles, but that was covered under warranty) but its at 150,000 miles (mostly towing boats) and I want to trade it in while I can still get some value out of it.

One problem, and its not that big a deal, but I just don't like the looks of the 2011 model as much as the older ones, or even as much as the other brands. Its too flat & boxy, and I really don't like that huge chrome bumper. That thing is going to look like a ping-pong ball after a few months of dinging it off of stuff.

I wish I knew I could count on a Ford King Ranch pulling as smooth after 150,000 miles, but I just don't have the confidence in it.


----------



## alexrex20 (Sep 1, 2010)

bwguardian said:


> LOL...but I bet it tows really well...maybe a jetski!:slimer::an6:


actually, it struggles to tow my _single_ jetski. it can hardly tow 3 passengers, with its 170hp. but it will go anywhere and everywhere i want it to go, when the pavement ends. :wink:

to tow my boat, i have an 06 Chevy 2500HD with the 8.1 gasser. i used to have a Duramax but sold it to my dad and bought the gasser. i've been in and around diesel trucks up to and past F550s, with my dad's land development company. they are not for me (overkill), but they are nothing new to me.

btw, i'm still waiting for your advice on making an F250 a better hauler than any DRW truck. my dad could save a bunch of money if he didn't have to purchase DRW trucks for his company.


----------



## alexrex20 (Sep 1, 2010)

Pocketfisherman said:


> Let it go until you have enough credibility and respect here for your posts to be worth reading.


i'm not here for the respect and credibility. but when butthurt fanbois cry foul play, i'm all about helping them see the light.


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

I'd like to see a cost analysis of getting the big three diesels to 500,000 to get a real test of endurance and dependability. How many clutches, brake jobs, wheel bearings, drive shafts ...and on and on $$$$


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Knot Kidding said:


> I'd like to see a cost analysis of getting the big three diesels to 500,000 to get a real test of endurance and dependability. How many clutches, brake jobs, wheel bearings, drive shafts ...and on and on $$$$


Could you imagine the whining THEY'D do after listening to every one on here! I don't think you thought that through all the way

BTW Chevy fan, but they will all 3 get it done now a days


----------



## alexrex20 (Sep 1, 2010)

not if the ford has 3.55s to the other two with 3.73s...


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

IMHO, the perfect truck would be a Ford body & interior, a Cummins engine and an Allison transmission.

The other perfect truck is my 1996 F-250 powerstoke, "Old Black". She's pefect because she runs and she's paid for!


----------

